# App won't let me cancel



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

It's happening more frequently. Rider doesn't show. I let the timer run out. I hit Cancel. Select a reason, and it doesn't go through. Try repeatedly, but it just goes back to the cancel page but doesn't cancel. And then it's stuck there - can't get another ping, and can't call support until it gets cleared. Called uber support repeatedly. reloaded the app. signed out and back in. Restart the phone. None of ubers suggestions have worked. Anybody have this problem?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep. I am having the same issues. Newest version of the app on iPhone.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> It's happening more frequently. Rider doesn't show. I let the timer run out. I hit Cancel. Select a reason, and it doesn't go through. Try repeatedly, but it just goes back to the cancel page but doesn't cancel. And then it's stuck there - can't get another ping, and can't call support until it gets cleared. Called uber support repeatedly. reloaded the app. signed out and back in. Restart the phone. None of ubers suggestions have worked. Anybody have this problem?


Several times in the past few days. Frustrating and a waste of my time.


----------



## Just A Mister (Feb 16, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> It's happening more frequently. Rider doesn't show. I let the timer run out. I hit Cancel. Select a reason, and it doesn't go through. Try repeatedly, but it just goes back to the cancel page but doesn't cancel. And then it's stuck there - can't get another ping, and can't call support until it gets cleared. Called uber support repeatedly. reloaded the app. signed out and back in. Restart the phone. None of ubers suggestions have worked. Anybody have this problem?


Last two days it's been happening to me too. I've had to close out the app and open it back up a couple of times before it would stop.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

apple or android?

Either way, it's not a glitch. It's the new timeout feature. Instead of kicking you offline for multiple cancellations, it keeps you logged in waiting.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, last 2 nights I had the same issue. What I found is if you force close the app and re open it will then do it.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I had a glitch the other day where the app wouldn't start the trip. I would hit "start trip" and it would blink from the navigation right back to the the start trip screen. I must have hit start trip 20 times and restarted the app 5 times while I drove the trip. Finally, at the destination after the lady got out of the car and I was parked on the side of the road, the app updated and let me start and complete the trip. Annoying.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> I had a glitch the other day where the app wouldn't start the trip. I would hit "tart trip" and it would blink from he navigation right back to the the start trip screen. I must have it start trip 20 times and restarted the app 5 times while I drove the trip. Finally, at the destination after the lady got out of the car and I was parked on the side of the road, the app updated and let me start and complete the trip. Annoying.


"Tart trip"?

Ohhhhhhh

"Start trip"

That's different. A Tart trip is one that the lonely driver pays a fee, and some guy named pimp gets the booking charge.

At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Have had the same thing happen with my oast two cancels. Last night took at least couple of minutes of messing with the app to get it to go through. Freaking annoying.  Especially when you are in a surge zone and you would’ve gotten more from the surge than the cancellation fee (damn pax) and losing pings while waiting for the cancellation to clear (damn Uber).


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> "Tart trip"?
> 
> Ohhhhhhh
> 
> ...


Last night I actually found a used dental floss pick in the back of the car. That might have been a tart trip of a different kind.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Myself also....twice in the last days....of course it was by accident last night and a 4.40 Satan rating....I turned off the data, didn't answer phone waited until it went away.


----------



## stevettt (5 mo ago)

2022 aug 22nd. Can't cancel accepted trip. Reasons to cancel lists not responding.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

PAX was a no show. Other day I spent 20 minutes trying to get the stupid timer to start.

Restarted the app
Restarted phone
Cleared cache 
Drove around the block 

Nothing worked. Another weapon to RIP off drivers from an "IT company."


----------

